# Petland Linked To Puppy Mills



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

This just makes me uke:uke:uke:

http://www.comcast.net/data/fan/html/popup.html?v=935156280


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How sick is that???? I wish this report were Nationally broadcast!\


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We don't have Petland over here, but when I was doing research on how to report puppy mills for my stylist (the one that bought from our new little puppy "boutique"), I found a bunch of web sites that were all anti-Petland.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I was commenting on the post about Baby that there are Petland stores cropping up everywhere around here.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

This footage just makes me literally sick to my stomach!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

The people that run these mills are just evil and soulless. We know how engaging and curious our havs are and it kills me that many are living nightmarish lives in a mill. So sad.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ah man~ There is a Petland opening here in Rocklin TOMORROW!!! uke:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.mixedbreedpups.com/
Would you all say this is a puppy mill? OMGosh!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Petland is all over the midwest and there is one about an hour from me here. This made the news as well. The reporters were acting shocked so hopefully the word gets out. The best thing we can do is educate consumers.

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Horrible! 
Ours closed about a yr ago.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

There is a Petland near me where I once bought a harness for Cuba. The last time I went in there to get a replacement harness, I was shocked to hear the sales pitch a teenager was giving. First everything was a mixed breed. The pups seemed like they were upwards of $1000, but everything was on sale - I think $200 off that day. They had a vet on site that would give final shots so the owner wouldn't have to go back to a vet in a year. The sales person said as the pups got older, they were reduced after the man asked for a deeper discount.

I was so outraged at the ignorance/deception I was hearing I had to leave without the harness. Luckily I found a closer independent pet food store that sells stepin harnesses.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> http://www.mixedbreedpups.com/
> Would you all say this is a puppy mill? OMGosh!


Wow Karla-these people are scary-like a big science experiment to them it seems. They'll breed any two dogs together! I feel sorry for the dogs there but thankfully no havs, and hopefully they won't get their hands on one or we'll see havapoos and all the other names they conjure up to sell a dog to someone. :suspicious:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I know...they are nuts. We don't want any Havorkies!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Karla-did you read the FAQ's??
They say they're inspected by the AKC-yeah right- a surprise inspection. The AKC will really be interested in inspecting kennels and kennels that churn out mixed breeds! According to them, it's healthier to breed a female every heat cycle, and the food they give the dogs is the same as Iams but "half the price", and of course their explanation of the gene crossing breeding program they have going on "F1 to F1b ain't good, but Fb2 is purty good ......) SCARY!!!!!!!!! Poor puppies, poor dogs.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes I did read the FAQs. 
I'm just shocked at how many puppies they have! Did you also see her answer to the question if people can come pick out their puppy?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> I know...they are nuts. We don't want any Havorkies!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

This just makes me sick.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

karlabythec said:


> http://www.mixedbreedpups.com/
> Would you all say this is a puppy mill? OMGosh!


Oh it just makes me sick to see all those mixes..... I just can't understand how one would want a purpose mix....some mixes ok, I could understand....but most mixes....my gosh they're so far fetched and gosh so ugly....

that aside....having so many puppys....of course this is a Puppy-mill big time....

How can someone in their right mind think they'd get a healthy, well socialised and happy puppy from there?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Is there a way to report suspected puppy mills? Or can people just do this?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

That's just sick! Luckily we have no petlands here.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> http://www.mixedbreedpups.com/
> Would you all say this is a puppy mill? OMGosh!


From the website's health guarentee:

"This health guarantee DOES NOT include stress induced illnesses such as stress induced hypoglycemia, coccidia, worms, and kennel cough."

I thought everything listed except hypoglycemia were caused by parasites or viruses. How can they be stress induced?

Hope


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Stress induced worms?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

..it's because it's the Clueless selling to the CLUELESS!! :frusty:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I feel so badly for the mommy dogs-they're constantly pregnant. That's got to suck the life out of them and their poor bodies.


----------

